# XCode 1.5 disponible



## simon (6 Août 2004)

Vous pouvez télécharger la version 1.5 de XCode directement depuis le site des dev d'Apple: https://connect.apple.com (enregristrement requis, mais gratuit). Pour l'instant pas beaucoup d'informations, les serveurs d'Apple sont passablement saturés  le premier qui a des infos sur les nouveautés, corrections merci de les postés


----------



## simon (6 Août 2004)

Vous trouverez le fichier readme de XCode ici http://www.simonganiere.ch/pub/xcode_15.pdf 

Les principales nouveautés sont les suivante

?  Dead-code stripping
?  Remote debugging 
?  Code completion for Java and AppleScript
?  Subversion source-code control system support 
?  Native build system support for AppleScript
?  Enhanced debugger with a memory browser, globals browser, and ability to display file static variables
 ?  Faster Editor Performance
?  Ant  templates 
?  Documentation bookmarks
?  Speed improvements 

 par contre je n'ai pas encore réussi à télécharger le moindre segment et je ne pense pas que je vais continuer ce soir  bonne nuit  :sleep:


----------



## decoris (6 Août 2004)

c'est les vacances, on programme pas pdt les vacances!!!  

enfin, j'espère que je pourrai remplacer Project builder, parceque xcode 1.1 ne me convenait pas...

merci pour l'info


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2004)

Pas réussi à DL ce matin.


----------



## simon (6 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pas réussi à DL ce matin.



Perso j'ai du prendre le serveur Japon est laissé télécharger cette nuit. En fait ce que je fait c'est de prendre l'adresse FTP et de la mettre dans Transmit, de faire une liste d'attente et hop...suffit d'attendre  pour l'instant pas de problème particulier à signaler


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Ca marche ce matin, je télécharge à 50 ko/s sur le serveur USA 1.
L'Europe faut oublier, j'arrive pas.


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

Installation sans probleme.
Apparemment le debuggage des projets Apple Script studio ne fonctionne toujours pas...


Cordialement


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Installation sans probleme.
> Apparemment le debuggage des projets Apple Script studio ne fonctionne toujours pas...
> ...



Et merde ! Je comptais un peu sur ça !


----------



## SuperCed (6 Août 2004)

Faut utiliser Mozilla parce que Safari a du mal avec le ftp...


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2004)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Faut utiliser Mozilla parce que Safari a du mal avec le ftp...



ça marche super avec Transmit, merci Simon !


----------



## simon (6 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> ça marche super avec Transmit, merci Simon !



Je fais chaque fois comme ça quand je veux télécharger qqch de gros depuis l'ADC


----------



## clampin (6 Août 2004)

Téléchargé ce soir.. sans aucun problème... avec safari et Transmit....


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Téléchargé ce soir.. sans aucun problème... avec safari et Transmit....



Encore 4 segments à télécharger. Ça arrêtait pas de planter toute la journée. Je retenterais lundi.


----------



## PowerMike (9 Août 2004)

Faut toujours oublier les serveurs européens. Perso je choisis toujours USA, et j'utilise transmit. Safari, pour le ftp c est de la daube.

XCode 1.5 est assez sympa. Espérons que les bugs de la béta soient qd même réparés


----------



## djanet (10 Août 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> par contre je n'ai pas encore réussi à télécharger le moindre segment et je ne pense pas que je vais continuer ce soir  bonne nuit  :sleep:



Bonsoir

Pas de fichiers segmentés lors de ma visite

J'ai téléchargé sur mon PowerBook G4 1,33 Ghz
Système: 1.3.5
Safari: 1.2.3

Ils annoncent 372,4 Mb à charger.

Choix: USA 1
Début de chargement 17h 04
Fin de chargement: 19h 28

Wanadoo Cable à 44,4 Ko/s de moyenne.

Recu un DMG de 388,7 Mo

Il me reste à le tester.

A+


----------



## molgow (17 Août 2004)

Je viens de l'installer. Pas de problèmes. Ca a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement. Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner l'auto-completion 
comment ça marche ce truc ?


----------



## mpergand (17 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de l'installer. Pas de problèmes. Ca a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement. Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner l'auto-completion
> comment ça marche ce truc ?


Pour ObjC je ne sais pas, je ne fais que du java et à chaque mise à jour c'est le gros bazar  
Il faut réinstaller la 1.4.x si j'ai bien compris ( je n'utilise que la 1.3.1) Donc après cette màj pas d'autocompletion et plus aucunes classes ni méthodes dans l'aide Xcode. En fait, maintenant seuls les fichiers se trouvant dans le dossier ADC Reference Library sont indexés, donc il faut ajouter des liens symboliques (pas des alias) pour les dossiers que l'on veut voir indexés par Xcode, ce que j'ai fait donc pour la doc java 1.3.1. J'ai aussi lancé l'utilitaire install_templates se trouvant dans "/developer/extras/xcode index templates" et maintenant j'ai une autocompletion à peu près fonctionnelle ( pour les méthodes cocoa, ça donne celles pour objC ! ) et mes classes java dans l'aide.

Pour un projet java, le debugger est fixé sur GDB par défaut, donc pour java ça marche pas et plus d'un s'est fait avoir    Voir la dev list xcode  pour rigoler un peu  

Personnellement, j'en ai un peu marre de perdre mon temps à tester ces versions xcode pour me rendre compte que c'est toujours aussi bogué et peu satifaisant, pour ce qui concerne java en tout cas.

En fait j'utilise toujours ce brave projectBuilder sous Jaguar, car ça fait longtemps que j'ai décidé de faire l'impasse sur Xcode et panther, en espérant que Tiger et son Xcode 2 soient enfin à la hauteur


----------



## wally (18 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner l'auto-completion


J'ai mis un moment pour trouver (en fait, c'est sur le site des développeurs Apple que j'ai trouvé). Tu regardes dans les propriétés de ton projet, tu as un onglet pour la complétion du code. Tu coches : activer à la saisie (ou un intitulé dans le style) et c'est bon. Je trouve ça pas futé d'ailleurs de pas l'avoir mis par défaut cette option... Depuis le temps que les développeurs Java voulaient faire comme leurs cousins Objective-C


----------



## mpergand (19 Septembre 2004)

wally a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis un moment pour trouver (en fait, c'est sur le site des développeurs Apple que j'ai trouvé). Tu regardes dans les propriétés de ton projet, tu as un onglet pour la complétion du code. Tu coches : activer à la saisie (ou un intitulé dans le style) et c'est bon. Je trouve ça pas futé d'ailleurs de pas l'avoir mis par défaut cette option... Depuis le temps que les développeurs Java voulaient faire comme leurs cousins Objective-C



Oui en fait il y a deux options, l'une globale dans les préférences d'Xcode et l'autre pour chaque projet. C'est pas idiot, c'est juste qu'il faut le savoir...

Sinon pour les problèmes d'indexation, la solution est peut-être là:
Repair XCode 1.5 documentation and code completion


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

salut!

 ben, moi, j'aimerais vraiment avoir xcode 1.5, mais qd je vais sur le site connect.apple.com, je m'enregistre, je clique sur le lien de xcode et ca ouvre speed download, et apres, avant de commencer à téléchanger, ca me met,  "no url found", alors, je ne sais pas comment le télécharger..

 autrement, j'ai vu que vous parliez de transit , mais ca marche comment??

 merci!

 Ipodman


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à mon problème???
 je n'arrive pas à télécharger le xcode 1.5 sur le site connect.apple.com..

 qqn a-t-il deja eu ce problème???


 merci!!


 Timothy


----------



## ntx (12 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai essayé de télécharger "Xcode Tools 1.5 - CD Image" (372.4 MB) et ça marche très bien.


----------



## simon (12 Décembre 2004)

La solution par Transmit ne fonctionne plus, Apple a modifié ses serveurs et n'utilise plus de serveur FTP mais uniquement du HTTP. En plus on a plus le choix de la localisation des serveurs il choisit automatiquement pour nous le meilleure serveur 

Par contre essai peut-être sans utiliser speed-download


----------



## Philou1789 (10 Janvier 2005)

Excusez moi je developpe sur Microsoft donc je connais pas encore le dev sous MAC

DONC MA QUESTION : C'est quoi XCODE ??


----------



## simon (10 Janvier 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi je developpe sur Microsoft donc je connais pas encore le dev sous MAC
> 
> DONC MA QUESTION : C'est quoi XCODE ??



C'est l'IDE d'Apple, tu trouveras plus d'informations (en anglais) à l'adresse suivante: http://developer.apple.com/tools/xcode/


----------



## Nidhal (21 Février 2005)

Est-que l incription est gratuite pour xcode merci d avance


----------



## molgow (21 Février 2005)

Oui, c'est gratuit.


----------



## Nidhal (21 Février 2005)

Merci


----------



## Nidhal (21 Février 2005)

Pour Telecharger Avec Mozila clic droit Sur Le Telechargement Et Choisi Save Link To Disk La Je Le Telecharge Mais Pa Encore Sur Que Sa Marche


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi il n'y a pas de thread "XCode 2.0 disponible" maintenant que Tiger est sorti ??

Je n'en aipas vu dans le forum Tiger, mais de tout façon, il aurait plus ça place ici non?


----------



## molgow (8 Mai 2005)

Bonne remarque. J'ai remis le status de cette discussion à "normal" 
J'ai créé une nouvelle discussion pour parler de XCode 2.


----------

